# Kaufberatung für Anfänger



## bike commanda (16. November 2003)

Hallo
Ich bin eigentlich mountainbiker aber wollte mir schon immer ein
bmx kaufen.Jetzt hab ich mich mal umgeguckt und hab bei ebay
ein Felt Heretic (2004) für 249 euro,Felt Revolt pro für 249 euro und ein nova von Wethepeople gesehn für 279 euro.
Da ich noch keine Erfahrung mit bmx fahren habe würde ich 
mich über Hilfe sehr freuen.
Kann leider auch nicht mehr ausgeben.

Also schöne Grüsse Robert


----------



## a$i (16. November 2003)

> Kann leider auch nicht mehr ausgeben.


steckt wohl alles im nicolai 

naja, die aufgeführten bmx sind alle nicht empfehlenswert, lange hast du keinen spass damit.
ein anständiges bmx ist einfach nicht viel günstiger als ein vernünftiges hardtail, also ungefähr ab 800-1500.

die bmx bei ebay kannst du benutzen um auf die arbeit zu fahren, aber für häteren einsatz sind die einfach nicht ausgelegt.
du würdest ständig parts erneuern müssen wodurch du deinen anschaffungspreis vervielfachen würdest-also lieber direkt was vernünftiges.
neben dem finanziellen gesichtspunkt sind die ebay bmx auch ein risiko für deine gesundheit weil schnell mal was bricht etc...

also entweder oder, aber solche kompromissgeschichten gehen in die hose!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrisW (16. November 2003)

Also ich würds etz mal ned ganz so krass sehn. Vernünftige BMX für Anfänger fangen bei 399.- an. Klar ham die dann nich die Hammerparts, aber man kann alles damit machen. Un wenn ma halt dann höhere Ansprüche hat kann ma ja neue Kurbel oder was auch immer nachrüsten 
Aber von so totalen Billigteilen würd ich auch abraten!

gruz
chris


----------



## a$i (16. November 2003)

> Vernünftige BMX für Anfänger fangen bei 399.- an.



"anfänger bmx" ???

für 399 bekommt man kein VERNÜNFTIGES bmx sondern vielleicht einen rahmen, labert euch doch nicht glücklich!

wenn man das bmx nur zum fahren benutzt reicht eben so ein teil, zum härteren einsatz aber NICHT!


----------



## bike commanda (16. November 2003)

hi 
danke für die Antworten!
Aber ihr wärt mir eine große Hilfe wenn ihr ein paar Beispiele
nennen würdet.
Lohnt es sich überhaupt für jemanden der noch nie bmx gefahren
ist sich gleich so ein teures bike zu kaufen?

Gruss Robert


----------



## rotznas (16. November 2003)

schau am besten mal bei parano-garage nach!! das bekommst du komplett räder für nen anständigen preis die auch was taugen z.b wtp thrillseeker oder 4 seasons am usw, preislich liegen die so um die 600  und das müsstest du auch schon ausgeben um einigermaßen anständigen stuff zu haben!!


----------



## bike commanda (17. November 2003)

Hallo 
wie wärs wenn ich mir erst mal ein gebrauchtes bike 
kaufe.Die sind ja bistimmt nur halb so teuer.
Wenn mir das dann zu sagt kann ich mir immer noch 
ein neues kaufen.
Welche könnt ihr mir da empfehlen (Street).

Gruss Robert


----------



## a$i (17. November 2003)

> Hallo
> wie wärs wenn ich mir erst mal ein gebrauchtes bike
> kaufe.Die sind ja bistimmt nur halb so teuer.
> Wenn mir das dann zu sagt kann ich mir immer noch
> ...



eigendlich eine gute idee...wie wäre es wenn wir den spiess umdrehen!
du sagst uns hier bescheid was für ein bike du gebraucht bekommen könntest und postest am besten noch ein bild und den preis und wir sagen dir ob das ok ist oder nicht!

viel glück beim suchen...


----------



## 20bmxer (17. November 2003)

So ein billig bmx reicht für den anfng allemal aus. Ich mein ich habe mit einem 360° angefangen das hat mal 400DM gekostet. also wenn du nich so hart damit fährts dann rat ich dir zum Wethepeople. Das reicht alle mal. Oder schau dir doch mal das Easten traildigger an. Das kostet 280 und hatt echt ne gute austattung für den Preis. 

Christian


----------



## Bremerhavener© (17. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von 20bmxer _
> *So ein billig bmx reicht für den anfng allemal aus. Ich mein ich habe mit einem 360° angefangen das hat mal 400DM gekostet. also wenn du nich so hart damit fährts dann rat ich dir zum Wethepeople. Das reicht alle mal. Oder schau dir doch mal das Easten traildigger an. Das kostet 280 und hatt echt ne gute austattung für den Preis.
> 
> Christian *



Diese Fahrräder sind a) für Anfänger und b) für Fahrer von eher geringem Gewicht und Körpergröße gedacht.

Die obengenannte Person fährt aber bereits MTB, und dementsprechend ist zu vermuten,das er bereits etwas von den Basics gelernt hat und damit schon aus dem Rad rausgewachsen sein könnte. Dann geht das Reparaturspielchen los..ich empfehle ebenfalls ein Rad der Preisklasse um 450 Euro aufwaerts...da gehen die laufenden Kosten entsprechend zurueck und der Spassfaktor nach vorne !


----------



## bloodboozer (19. November 2003)

manche übertreibens hier auch ganz schön! ich bin auch ein BMX anfänger !
I habe auch vor kurzem erst bei eBay ein BMX (GT Zone) für 121 ergattert bekommen... bis jetzt bin ich seeeeeehr zufrieden! also als Anfänger kann man schon was günstiges nehmen, dann aber auf die Marke achten  

habe ja bereits schon mal ein bericht über mein Bike geschrieben... der Thread hieß glaube "Bremsen einstellen?"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ylfcm (19. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von bloodboozer _
> *manche übertreibens hier auch ganz schön!  *



wieso? ich muss bremerhavener absolut recht geben. wenn du mit deinem 100 euro gt (!) zufrieden bist, dann hattest du entweder sehr viel glück oder du bist enorm genügsam


----------



## bloodboozer (19. November 2003)

hehe.. kommt drauf an was du unter genügsam verstehst?

also das bike hat schon einiges mitgemacht... beim Fahren hab ich auch das Gefühl dass es unzerstörbar ist...  es lässt sich auch super händeln...  nur die Bremsen funzen ned perfekt.. liegt aber an den schwarzen Felgen. wenn ich mehr zeit habe und mal zum Pro BMXer werde bemerke ich vielleicht ein paar Nachteile, aber bis jetzt noch nicht.


----------



## a$i (19. November 2003)

den nachteil merkst du wenn du nach den ersten bunnyhops mal kontakt mit massiven stein bekommst - so schnell raspelt man keine möhre wie dein bike sich auflösen wird.

ist klar dass man so ein teil "fahren" kann aber MEHR nicht - wenn jemand was andres erzählen will labert er mist oder hat eine falsche vorstellung was ein bmx leisten MUSS!


----------



## microdeluxe (20. November 2003)

Hab' als Klug********r auch noch einen LowBudget-Tip:
Decathlon - kein Scheiss - BMX 5.2 kaufen, testen und wenne siehst, on BMX nix fÃ¼r dich is, einfach ohne Grund umtauschen (Zufriedenheitsgarantie). Zum testen oder shredden nix ausgeben, voll geil.


----------



## bloodboozer (20. November 2003)

hehe...   nich schlecht, aber seien wir mal ehrlich... würdest du Dir soviel Stress machen nur um ein BMX zu verschleissen? 

 

es gibt auch bessere Alternativen


----------



## konamann (6. Dezember 2003)

muss bloß mal schnell bemerken, dass ich jetz nen Monat n 300 Felt Ethic fahr, auch scho tricktechnisch was gelernt hab (bunnyhop klar, Feebles, 180 in der quarter und flat, barspin und so zeug), auch mal gerne stufen spring (aua) und noch nix kaputt is. 
betonung natürlich auf noch. bin gespannt wies sich weiterentwickelt...

nebenbei: mit 17,6 kilo totgwicht man auch ne gute kraftübung nebenbei. das wäre für mich momentan der einzige grund, mehr geld auszugeben, dasses a stückla leichter wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GizzZ (23. März 2005)

ich wollt mir auch mal en bmx zulegen hab aber leider kaum geld und will deswegen net mehr als 300  ausgeben. Ich hab gelsesn,dass das felt ethic und das felt heretic voll schwer sinn und auf 17 kilo reißen hab ich kein bock  Man hat mir auch mal das wtp nova empfohlen des wiegt nur 14 kilo aber hält des dann auch was aus? Irgendwie hab ich zu dem teil kaum was im internet gefunden evtl hat einer von ech des zufällig oder kennt jemanden der des hat?

gizzZ


----------



## moo (23. März 2005)

dat Nova hat leider nur ein Chromo Unterrohr, der Rest is Hi-Ten.
Imho sollte man sich HiTen nich antun. Voll-Chromo is Pflicht.


----------



## pen (23. März 2005)

schaue dich doch im sperr müll um!!

geht doch!


----------



## Flatpro (24. März 2005)

pen schrieb:
			
		

> schaue dich doch im sperr müll um!!
> 
> geht doch!


ich denke du meins mit sperr müll die sufu, weil da gibbet echt mittlerweile mehr als genug themen zu sowat....


----------



## masu (25. März 2005)

also ich sag dir : wenn du noch nie bmx gefahrenbist kauf die net gleich nen teil für 800-1500    

Ich hab mir auch nen bmx gekauft (WTP ihrgendwas) für 400  (?). Paar mal  gefahren und nun stehts nur noch rum 

ALso wenn du nen gebraucht Bike suchst, ich verkaufe meins 


masu


----------

